# The forecast doesn't look good!!



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Well it looks like we may be waiting a few weeks to get back out on the ice. Or at least I will. I want to make sure everything is locked up and safe before I venture back out. Time to concentrate my efforts on getting the boat ready for the spring walleye bite.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking at the 10 day extended guess/forecast.......... the beginning of February doesn't sound half bad. I just might be heading up to EH tomorrow if i can stay off of here the rest of the day and get a couple things finished up at work.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

The great thing is Feb looks like it will be extremely cold. Below normal, so we will be back to the pattern that we had from Christmas until mid Jan. Hopefully, we don't get a lot of snow though. So far, I think the ice has hung in there at the local lakes and also Lake St Clair where I fish the most. Hopefully, it keeps doing that until the cold comes back and then hope it lasts until end of March.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Well i hope you guys are right i still have almost a gallon of special mix gas for my auger i need to burn through.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Its still really too early to predict the month of February. Anything past two weeks isnt much better than a guess but I surely wont complain if I can get on some ice again before its all over.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I believe there still ice fishing Indian,,, dont know about other lakes or reservoirs!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Plenty of good ice to be had all around. It just takes some looking and a little recon


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have not been out to check any reservoirs but will be out looking this weekend. Some of the small ponds i pass on my way to work are froze completely and others have some open water so going to have to be careful checking whats available. If i can't find anything else, just may end up at EH again.

Really want to get back down to Riley in Bucyrus. If anyone has checked on it, would love to hear what the ice looks like. Last time i was there i had some excellent marks up high from what i am assuming were crappie just could not keep them interested. An early morning or last light trip might do better.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Fostoria res 5 is good to go. Just have to watch the shoreline. I think res 6 is done for the rest of the ice season. They've pumped 4+' of muddy water in there over the last couple weeks.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Right now theyre calling for 6-9 in Toledo on tuesday night That will probably change by then, but you never know Lat time they called for a snow like that a couple days out , we ended up eith an inch


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The lagoons off erie have had good ice. walking out on erie to the light houses has been sketchy.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Right now theyre calling for 6-9 in Toledo on tuesday night That will probably change by then, but you never know Lat time they called for a snow like that a couple days out , we ended up eith an inch


Who is.saying 6 to 9 in toledo no local stations are saying any amounts yet.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Matt63 - The 10 day on Weather.com (The Weather Channel) has my area getting 1"-3" Monday night, 1"-3" Tuesday and then another 5"-8" over night. As mentioned though........ that will change, and change again.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I quit banking on weather use it to give me a idea of what might happen but know it rarely is true


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok I guess the local guys don't want to put there foot in there mouth just yet.


AtticaFish said:


> Matt63 - The 10 day on Weather.com (The Weather Channel) has my area getting 1"-3" Monday night, 1"-3" Tuesday and then another 5"-8" over night. As mentioned though........ that will change, and change again.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

The forecast around here really doesn't look good. Guess I better start getting the canoe and Jon boat ready..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, unfortunately looking like an upward trend is on the way. I could use another month on the ice.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

looks like im not bringing any ice gear with me when i come home for a bit next week. should be around a couple weeks so given the forecast i just looked at maumee/fremont it is! 100% aware it will still be early but im trying anyways.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Skipped out of work a couple hours early yesterday to try and give it at least one last shot. Skunked and not even a bite. Oh well. Ice was still 8" at the reservoir but i am sure it will fade fast the rest of this week. I have 1 spot i might at least check on Sunday, but no high hopes of actually making it out.

Walked on the ice a decent number of times this season on lakes i have not been able to cut holes in for a few years now. It felt good and learned a few things. Won't put everything back up in the loft of the shed just yet, never know what could happen.......... it is still February.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

rain 6 out of the next 10 days....not good.


----------

